# Just inherited a RV that does not run, now what?



## T Martin (Mar 21, 2020)

I just inherited a 1996 Monaco Dynasty 40' motorhome that does not seem to run and it is located south of Houston area, and of course I live in Virginia.  Does anyone know who long hauls Class A RV or know a good mobile mechanic that I can have take a look at it.


----------

